# Iphone 8 d'occasion



## doczlu (3 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais acheter un iPhone 8 d'occasion pour remplacer mon iPhone Se, mais je suis étonné par les remarques de certains sur le fait d'éviter de l'acheter à un reconditionneur ?

J'ai pourtant plus de garanties l'achetant à un reconditionneur (avec une garantie qui peut aller jusqu'à 24 mois) qu'à un particulier qui n'a de compte à rendre à personne en cas de problème ? (même si pour le moment j'ai acheté un iPhone 4 et deux iPhone Se à des particuliers sans soucis)

Merci

P.S. : je ne compte pas mettre plus de 300 euros.


----------



## Gwen (3 Juillet 2020)

L'occasion, quelque soit l'endroit peut être source de bonne surprise comme de mauvaise. L'avantage étant en effet que chez un professionnel, tu as une garantie. Donc, si tu trouves ton bonheur chez eux, vas y.


----------

